# Kid-napper



## Plowboybunny (Jan 9, 2013)

I have a 2yr old Akbash(sp?) He lives with my goats full time. Well, until they started kidding he steals their kids fresh & wet takes care of them. except He is a dog & has no milk. I have to separate him & put the babies back with their mommas. Any suggestions on how to Stop this? I would like for him to stay with the herd. I'm worried about putting him back in with them. He is a great LGD with this one exception.


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

Our Great Pyr tater does the same thing. He even went so far once to try to protect the baby from the momma, the more the baby cried the more upset the momma got and the more upset and protective Tater got. Now I have to separate him when I know a birth is coming. He does fine once the baby can get up on it's own and walk to Momma, but until then Tater can't be in the pen. He's so helpful it stops being helpful.


----------



## Plowboybunny (Jan 9, 2013)

Now the kids are about a week old. I guess I'll put him back in & watch him close.


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I had a pyr years ago that did this. I had to keep her separated for a few days until the kids knew who their mother was. No problems after that because the kids would not stay with the dog looking for milk.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I kept a nursery for the sheep. Okay, it was the septic field, but fenced off from the pasture. As they lambed, I put the newborns and their mother in the nursery. Then, the ewes when I thought they were ready to drop. This kept rams away, donkeys away, and if a ewe lost her lamb, it kept her from stealing someone else's. Lambs and kids are pretty quick and able to keep up with momma after a couple of days. If the rest of the herd (and dog) are adjacent, they feel secure.


----------

